# looking for a guide in Sask.



## irish1 (Jan 21, 2005)

We are flying into Saskatoon Oct. 1. We were going to freelance but we're concerned that we wont have enough decoys. Considering hiring a guide. We don't need a high dollar outfit. ANy suggestions?


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

What type of birds are you after?
How many decoys do you have?
Snow goose.....Texas rags work great up there and they don't cost much.

You might consider buying some decoys up there, shells, and then give them to a farm kid wen you leave or have them shipped home.

You might buy more decoys down here in the states and ship them to Canada so they are there when you arrive.

At any rate it would be about the same amount of money as hiring a guide.


----------



## irish1 (Jan 21, 2005)

We have 65 Canada Outlaws, 2 doz. Canada Northwind socks and 2 Robo ducks. Also, where in Saskatoon do you recomend we buy shotgun shells etc?


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

If you're after canada's I'd say you have enough.....buy 3-4 dozen shells and have them shipped to your hotel....UPS....if you think you need any more. Bring a dozen or two floater mallards you can use in the goose spread...and then you can also use them in water if you find a nice marsh to hunt.

Shotgun shells are a little expensive up there....Saskatoon should have some bigger sporting goods stores you can purchase from. Every person can bring 8 boxes of shells up there duty free....I'm not sure if you can bring on the plane though.....check with the airline.

You'll see many snows also....might decoy into Canadas only that well.....Texas rags are about $30.00 per hundred.....get 3-4 hundred and tie them....then leave with a kid or farmer. With this spread you'll shoot a good amont of birds. I've seen guys put oout 1000-1500 decoys up there and then I've been on hunts up there with 300 decoys and had the hunt of a lifetime. (see that hunt on this site on the Saskatchewan Trip, 2002)


----------



## irish1 (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks for the advice. We're looking mostly to hunt Canada's and ducks. I also want to hunt Hun's and Sharptails.


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

Well irish1, I live in Saskatoon and hunt geese all fall. I can't guide you because I'm not licensed to, but I could suggest a decoy arrangement that might benefit both of us. Buy your decoys here (or ship them) and when you are done hunting you can store them at my place until you come back next year. In exchange for storing them, I'd use them 5 or 6 times during the year. That beats just giving them away at the end of the trip.

I could buy them from you at the end of your trip and try to resell them on my own if the price was right. The used decoy market here is pretty hot if you are not overpriced. Canadas sell quick, snows not so quick. We only use shell decoys, Americans use full-bodies and they would be tough to sell here.

One of my relatives guides around the Foam Lake - Quill Lakes area. I haven't talked to him for a couple of years, but I think he's still into it.

As far as buying shells, WalMart will be the cheapest. There's two in Saskatoon, but sometimes they tend to run out of what I like to buy. Try Wholesale Sports. They are about five minutes away from the airport and you can check out their stock and prices on their on-line catalogue. Other places to try would be North Pro Sports or Saskatoon Gun Works. Google them and you'll get a website for North Pro, not sure about Saskatoon G.W.

Good Luck


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER....welcome to nodakoutdoors.

Heard the harvest is getting a slow start because of all the rain up there.


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

Yes, it's raining again today. There's a near record crop of very high quality, but it's all still in the field. Until it's in the bin, you can't count on anything. Last year's crop was looking great as well, but there was a province wide frost on August 19th which wiped out a lot of grain which hadn't matured yet.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

So will you have places to hunt when the season opens next week?


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

Oh there will be lot's of places to hunt, but there won't be many geese around. The only ones around right now are the jumbo Canada's which nest locally. The "small" Canada's, Specks, and snows are all still in the Arctic. As for the ducks, I like to wait until they are able to fly before I start hunting them. There's still lot's of little ones out there.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah....I usually start seeing some snows here in northern ND the second week of Sept.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Way to go saskatoongoosehunter, you tell it the way it is. I also hunt the Quills and grew up there. Might be back first week in October. keep up the harvest news.


----------

